# Problem on the Henry's



## dibb03 (Dec 17, 2007)

Apparenty there are people who ride their 4-wheelers all over the winter range looking for sheds. We were down there last year and saw all of the tracks. This year the same things is happening. The DWR was called and notified about it and they said that is was LEGAL and the is no laws down there against 4-wheelers being ridden off roads!!! This is crap... Riding a wheeler on and over winter range for the deer cannot be good for the herd! What can be done to change this?


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

People just need to be taught how to be a good human I guess


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> What can be done to change this?


Put all the wheelers and the brainless, *******, lazy, fat, irresponsible, idiots who ride them in a big hole and bury them. :evil: Sorry TAK, if the shoe fits....

Yes, I *HATE* no, I *LOATH* wheelers. :x


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I would contact the BLM. When I went on my Bison hunt down there in October, there were many areas that were marked off limits by the BLM.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > What can be done to change this?
> 
> 
> Put all the wheelers and the brainless, *******, lazy, fat, irresponsible, idiots who ride them in a big hole and bury them. :evil: Sorry TAK, if the shoe fits....
> ...


i don't hate wheelers i hate lazy, fat, irresponsible, idiots that ride them.

making a statement like that is like saying recurves kill people.

there has got to be a way yet i have no clure what it would be to weed these slobs out of the gene pool. or at least to be able to own and oporate a wheeler, or other vehicle capable of doing the same thing.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

> there has got to be a way yet i have no clure what it would be to weed these slobs out of the gene pool. or at least to be able to own and oporate a wheeler, or other vehicle capable of doing the same thing.


That would be hard. Especially because you would have to weed out the majority. Indeed a difficult task.

Oh wait, no wheelers, no lazy slobs riding them. hmmmmm...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > > What can be done to change this?
> ...


Agree with you there, I know it is hard for tex to comprehend so I will type real slowly for him, but there are wheelers who aren't slobs. :shock: I'll be gawd damned, I know it comes as a bit of a shock, but it is true. I HATE no, I LOATH recurve and longbow hunters. :wink: 8) Just playing with you Tex, but in all seriousness, you look silly making blanket statements like that. Tree, I know you are a closet wheeler, I have seen it in some of your videos. :shock:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

For the sake of clarification, DWR has no regulatory authority over ATVs on the Henry Mountains. The Henry's are public lands managed by the BLM. The BLM regulates their use in that area. They set the status of ATV use on "designated roads and trails only," "seasonally closed areas," and "open." A DWR Conservation Officer, as a state certified cop, can issue a citation for riding where it is closed. But the main enforcement responsibility is with the BLM, and the county sherriff's office. A call there will do more than a call to DWR.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Ive said it before, they need to make a mandatory licence to be able to operate a ATV. Similar to the Motorcyle endorsment you have to have on your drivers licence to be able to operate a motorcycle, If somebody does not have a "ATV licence", Slap them with a fine. If somebody is caught doing something illegal that has a license, slap them with even a bigger fine. I think that educating the people that have ATV's would be the best thing. That way if they are caught, they would not have a excuse that they didnt know it was illegal. Let these idiots see what destruction they are doing & let them see what will happen if they dont straighten up. Make it mandatory you need to renew the license every 5 years & make it mandatory that you have one of these licenses to be able to purchase a new ATV. I dont think it should stop at just ATV's either, it should be snowmobiles, boats, waverunners, ect.

I enjoy ATV's, snowmobile's & boat's all the time and it amazing the amount of people that have no clue what they are doing. I wouldnt be against taking a course every 5 years to be able to enjoy it more.


----------



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

W O W , perhaps the hate crimes legislation could come into play here. First i don't condone what a lot of morons do on wheelers, but i sure don't want to get shot off mine by tex-o -hater or wheelr-hungin htr. come on people. there are lots of folks with different strokes. lets not go kill a group because some are crapheads.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Ive said it before, they need to make a mandatory licence to be able to operate a ATV. Similar to the Motorcyle endorsment you have to have on your drivers licence to be able to operate a motorcycle, If somebody does not have a "ATV licence", Slap them with a fine. If somebody is caught doing something illegal that has a license, slap them with even a bigger fine. I think that educating the people that have ATV's would be the best thing. That way if they are caught, they would not have a excuse that they didnt know it was illegal. Let these idiots see what destruction they are doing & let them see what will happen if they dont straighten up. Make it mandatory you need to renew the license every 5 years & make it mandatory that you have one of these licenses to be able to purchase a new ATV. I dont think it should stop at just ATV's either, it should be snowmobiles, boats, waverunners, ect.
> 
> I enjoy ATV's, snowmobile's & boat's all the time and it amazing the amount of people that have no clue what they are doing. I wouldnt be against taking a course every 5 years to be able to enjoy it more.


Very good ideas.


----------



## dibb03 (Dec 17, 2007)

GaryFish, I realize that the DWR doesn't have authority over ATV's riding on the land, but should they care enough for the animals sake? These wheelers are being ridden all over the winter range for sure disturbing and pressuring the animals more than needed when the animals should be trying to survive the winter. You need to see these tracks for yourselves, they comb the mountain like crazy, we couldn't believe it. Wheeler tracks were ten feet apart going in every which direction. We will give the BLM a call and see what they say. The people that are doing this riding all over the mountain are down there right now. I hope something can be done


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > Ive said it before, they need to make a mandatory licence to be able to operate a ATV. Similar to the Motorcyle endorsment you have to have on your drivers licence to be able to operate a motorcycle, If somebody does not have a "ATV licence", Slap them with a fine. If somebody is caught doing something illegal that has a license, slap them with even a bigger fine. I think that educating the people that have ATV's would be the best thing. That way if they are caught, they would not have a excuse that they didnt know it was illegal. Let these idiots see what destruction they are doing & let them see what will happen if they dont straighten up. Make it mandatory you need to renew the license every 5 years & make it mandatory that you have one of these licenses to be able to purchase a new ATV. I dont think it should stop at just ATV's either, it should be snowmobiles, boats, waverunners, ect.
> ...


I also agree, those are some great ideas. I would be for getting a license to hopefully weed out the idiots.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

In the areas I hunt, sheep grind more foliage to dust and scar the land far more than hosting an entire ATVcross rally. I say we do the same type of license and training requirements for all sheep herders/ranchers! YEAH!


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Cows do the most damage out here.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> Cows do the most damage out here.


I disagree, sheep are by far more destructive. They eat plants to the point that they die, where cattle nibble off the ends. Plus sheep stink worse IMO.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Well said Tex! I can think of one good place for wheelers and that is on the sand dunes!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Well said Tex! I can think of one good place for wheelers and that is on the sand dunes!


Then we better ban vehicles from these trails and roads also. Come on, you guys are smarter than that. :roll:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Ummmm, no I don't have a problem with vehicles on the road...Trails are a different story.

Come on, you are smarter than that. :roll:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Serious Jahan? I don't have much of a problem with people who ride responsibly. The problem is that in my experience there are more irresponsible riders than not.

For the most part, ATV's can go anywhere, vehicles cannot, nor can vehicles go many places undetected. I've seen ATV's and their sign in places miles from designated trails. It is too tempting for someone to take their ATV and hurry to retrieve game off trail, not that everyone does it, but it happens often.

How about non-hunting recreational riders? Nuttin better than drinking a 6er and going for a ripper on the old 4 wheeler eh?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The DWR and many conservation groups have formed a committee to review/improve current OHV laws and the enforcement of them. I know of 4 people from this forum that are on the committee including myself. We are looking at three focus areas: 1)Education 2)Enforcement 3)Penalties.

1)Education; the sub-committee is looking at ways to 'educate' the public on the current laws and why we have the laws in place. They are looking at ways to get OHV users to know the laws and where/when they can ride.

2)Enforcement; the sub-committee is looking at making all OHV's have an identification number visible from 50 feet. They are also looking at having a hot-line like the poaching hot-line, this would be manned by volunteers and have 'extra' staff on peak weekends like Holidays during the summer months. 

3)Penalties; make the fines stiffer for offenders, make the offenses more public, increase the odds of vehicle loss.

To say we should just 'ban' all atv's on PUBLIC land is not dealing with reality, and WILL NOT happen in our lifetimes, so let's deal with 'real' solutions shall we? _(O)_


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Serious Jahan? I don't have much of a problem with people who ride responsibly. The problem is that in my experience there are more irresponsible riders than not.
> 
> For the most part, ATV's can go anywhere, vehicles cannot, nor can vehicles go many places undetected. I've seen ATV's and their sign in places miles from designated trails. It is too tempting for someone to take their ATV and hurry to retrieve game off trail, not that everyone does it, but it happens often.
> 
> How about non-hunting recreational riders? Nuttin better than drinking a 6er and going for a ripper on the old 4 wheeler eh?


You speak a lot of truth. I hate ATV riders that break the rules as much or more than anyone. Why you ask, well it ruins it for people like me who are responsible and follow the rules. Some people like Tex, bwhntr, and many others only remember those jack-ass's that break the rules. There are actually alot of great people out there that do good things for the land that ride ATV's.

I was in the Manti's last summer camping and my folks were coming up for the day to visit. On there way up a punk on a banshee (sp?) come flying up on them. My dad pulled over slightly to let them pass and the guy fishtailed in front of this spraying their vehicles with dirt and rocks. My dad was pissed (rightfully so) and followed him until he stopped. When he stopped my dad confronted him and the guy said that he should have gotten out of his way quicker. It took everything my dad had not to pop this punk in the face. I realize there are these types of characters out there and I am not denying it, but to lump us all into that same group is the same as the antihunters grouping all of us hunters into the same categories as poachers. I could go on for a long time with bad examples of ATVers, but I could also give stories of groups and people out there doing good. Bwhntr, tex and tree, I have the utmost respect for you guys and I mean/meant no offense by my statements. We just obviously disagree on this issue.

Tree you ride ATV's don't you?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> The DWR and many conservation groups have formed a committee to review/improve current OHV laws and the enforcement of them. I know of 4 people from this forum that are on the committee including myself. We are looking at three focus areas: 1)Education 2)Enforcement 3)Penalties.
> 
> 1)Education; the sub-committee is looking at ways to 'educate' the public on the current laws and why we have the laws in place. They are looking at ways to get OHV users to know the laws and where/when they can ride.
> 
> ...


Excellent post, I like this very much.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > What can be done to change this?
> 
> 
> Put all the wheelers and the brainless, *******, lazy, fat, irresponsible, idiots who ride them in a big hole and bury them. :evil: Sorry TAK, if the shoe fits....
> ...


I guess im a lazy and fat becuase i ride a atv and have a boat. but I by by the law on mine and same with every one that rides with me does to. we have turned people in for stupid ****.

Stevo there talking about making every one to take a class to drive a boat. If you dont pass it then you cnat drive a boat. It would be nice to have that donbe on the atv to.I have taken the atv class and passed it. I think evey one should take the class to.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Serious Jahan? I don't have much of a problem with people who ride responsibly. The problem is that in my experience there are more irresponsible riders than not.
> ...


I ride them for work and on rare occasions, for hunting/photography.

My feelings wouldn't be hurt if they were banned (not a likely scenario), but I do think that parameters and enforcement need a looking. When I get on the "ban ATV's" kick, it is mostly me being a smart ass.

I could afford to have ATV's, but I don't. One of the reasons is that it would give me one more reason to be lazy. My wife has been hinting at us buying ATV's for years and I have been looking into the possibility of a Rhino or something similar, mostly for chasing down lawbreakers on ATV's and letting my Gerber gut hook see some daylight. :wink:


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

> I could afford to have ATV's, but I don't. One of the reasons is that it would give me one more reason to be lazy. My wife has been hinting at us buying ATV's for years and I have been looking into the possibility of a Rhino or something similar


Seriously you lost me there. I think it is funny how you have to justify your reason for not owning a four wheeler. I think it is great that you can afford one but don't have one. Heaven forbid it would be because you don't have enough money, seeing as you can finance a bum these days. I bet you sprint to your hunting area with your gear on your back instead of drive a truck because driving would be one more excuse to be lazy. :roll:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

o-||


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I think he just meant that he would rather walk. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would be willing to ride my bike and pay for the gas if they would give me a tickit book so I could right out tickit. I bet I could write out tickits for open cantaners, young kids riding with out helments and so on.


----------



## hikein (Sep 19, 2007)

I can see where this is headed mrprofessionaloutdoors. Limited entry atv'in. Your transparency is sick. Still trying to take away opportunity from average joe atv guy and limit off-roading. Where does it end! Guessing SFW has proposed only ATV (All-Trophy-Vehicles) and or course, you're stumping it. 

Seriously though, the few irresponsible and senseless individuals and their acts will eventually precipitate more, and stricter laws which will feel right and not effect most of us and hopefully protect our resources. So lets stop all ATV'in and shed hunting NOW!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

hikein said:


> I can see where this is headed mrprofessionaloutdoors. Limited entry atv'in. Your transparency is sick. Still trying to take away opportunity from average joe atv guy and limit off-roading. Where does it end! Guessing SFW has proposed only ATV (All-Trophy-Vehicles) and or course, you're stumping it.
> 
> Seriously though, the few irresponsible and senseless individuals and their acts will eventually precipitate more, and stricter laws which will feel right and not effect most of us and hopefully protect our resources. So lets stop all ATV'in and shed hunting NOW!


 :shock:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

hikein said:


> I can see where this is headed mrprofessionaloutdoors. Limited entry atv'in. Your transparency is sick. Still trying to take away opportunity from average joe atv guy and limit off-roading. Where does it end! Guessing SFW has proposed only ATV (All-Trophy-Vehicles) and or course, you're stumping it.
> 
> Seriously though, the few irresponsible and senseless individuals and their acts will eventually precipitate more, and stricter laws which will feel right and not effect most of us and hopefully protect our resources. So lets stop all ATV'in and shed hunting NOW!


Are you serious? Where the hell did that come from? :shock:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

The reality is they are never going to be outlawed, that is a given. So the question is where should the line be drawn in regards to rules and regulations. It is clearly obvious the current system is not working. I own and have owned atv's for many years. Like I said the sand dunes is an appropiate place to ride. I think any dirt road should be open with limited regulations, but I feel there shouldn't be any trails open to atv's.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

hikein I am also part of this committee and I can tell ya 
that you are so far off base here it is comical.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks Gordy, missed you last week BTW. :wink: 

Fatbass, bwhtr, and others, we are NOT looking at changing/adding laws at this time. Rather we are looking at ways to educate OHV users on the current laws, enforce the current laws (that way we actually know which laws are good/bad), and make the penalties stiffer to encourage less abuse of our public lands. We are NOT looking at any new closures, we are looking at ways to increase the likelihood of people getting caught, and once they get caught having the fines/loss of vehicle be enough of a deterrent to prevent others from following the illegal activities of fellow OHV users. OHV users have their place on public land, and we need to rope in the abusers, which will make public land more enjoyable for all who venture into the wilds.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I use an ATV to ride from camp to where I begin my hike. I think this is a perfectly acceptable use during the hunt. Any laws that try to obstruct this type of use I am against. I agree there needs to be more restrictions of "OFF TRAIL USE". But anyone who complains about law abiding ATV users disrupting their hunt should get a little further away from the road.

My philosophy:

Ride out of camp, Hike into your hunting area.

The only exception to road hunting off of ATVs would be disabled hunters and some elderly hunters who don't have much of a choice.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Levy said:


> > I could afford to have ATV's, but I don't. One of the reasons is that it would give me one more reason to be lazy. My wife has been hinting at us buying ATV's for years and I have been looking into the possibility of a Rhino or something similar
> 
> 
> Seriously you lost me there. I think it is funny how you have to justify your reason for not owning a four wheeler. I think it is great that you can afford one but don't have one. Heaven forbid it would be because you don't have enough money, seeing as you can finance a bum these days. I bet you sprint to your hunting area with your gear on your back instead of drive a truck because driving would be one more excuse to be lazy. :roll:


Dude? I was reffering to ME, not anyone else. The truth IS that if _I_ had an ATV, _I_ would be more prone to using it instead of hiking. :roll: :shock:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> hikein said:
> 
> 
> > I can see where this is headed mrprofessionaloutdoors. Limited entry atv'in. Your transparency is sick. Still trying to take away opportunity from average joe atv guy and limit off-roading. Where does it end! Guessing SFW has proposed only ATV (All-Trophy-Vehicles) and or course, you're stumping it.
> ...


I do not think he's likes your affilation with SFW or your attempts to change the tag system. :wink:

4 Wheelers are the Devil; come on and join me on the road to hell. :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Changing attitudes and providing education is the first and best step.


Yup, but it's easier said than done. I'm on the education sub-committee and if any of you have some good ideas, I'd be more than happy to pass them along. As it is, there are several attitudes that need to be addressed and that's even if we limit ourselves to the common interest of habitat protection.

For instance, we've got those folks who figure that public land belongs to the public and therefore, government has no authority to dictate terms of use. How do we get those folks to understand that when it comes to motorized travel, restriction is the lesser of two evils, (the other being complete closure)? I mean, even in this thread I read guys thinking ATVs will never be banned. Think again, and the day is coming soon because we aren't giving land stewards any choice if we don't practice some restraint. That's exactly why this committee has been formed in order to preserve the privilege of OHV use in Utah.

Then we've got a large group (I call them "shredders") who are influenced by the need for speed and the machismo of OHV commercials. Remember the Yamaha ATV commercial that showed the guy shredding the trail until he came up on a grizzly, at which point he guns his motor and intimidates the grizzly to run away? Or remember the Honda commercial with the guy tearing up a streambed, flat out? How do we get those folks to understand that legally and ethically, everything has the right of way over an ATV and that trails are designated for good reason?

What about the Mom and Dad who want a little alone time in the motorhome, so they send their kids unescorted for a ride? How do we get them to understand that kids will be kids, even when they promise to ride safe and legal?

And more to the point than these or any other scenarios, how do we educate people to take responsibility for themselves so that government doesn't have to take responsibilioty for them? That's the key, ain't it?


----------



## hikein (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm off base? Which part? :wink: I think the conspiracy theorist out there are totally with me on the AllTrophyVehicle idea reducing opportunities for us ride where ever the hell we want. And I was shooting for comical, maybe more like satirical. Sorry if I missed

I live on the canyon road in Manti, and over the past few years the amount of ATV use, not just local town folks, but the trucks towing trailer packed with fourwheels has really jumped. Now I don't sit on the porch counting so this is pretty anecdotal but during the front end of the weekends it's just mind-boggling. Up the canyon it's the same story; last year on the last day of the archery hunt I came out at the top of the North Fork of Manti, stopped and counted 15 atv's blasting around and only a couple were actually on the main road. So, I would LOVE to see more enforcement, stiffer fines, and mandatory and intensive education. Best idea I've heard is to require an ATV license similar to the current motorcycle requirements. Also ATV manufacturers need to step on this these issues. They are profiting from us and OUR public lands, they should see a vested interest in law abiding ATV use.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Agree with you there, I know it is hard for tex to comprehend so I will type real slowly for him, but there are wheelers who aren't slobs. :shock: I'll be gawd damned, I know it comes as a bit of a shock, but it is true. I HATE no, I LOATH recurve and longbow hunters. :wink: 8) Just playing with you Tex, but in all seriousness, you look silly making blanket statements like that. Tree, I know you are a closet wheeler, I have seen it in some of your videos. :shock:


 Jahan, go back and read my post "real slowly"  
I did not lump all wheeler riders in the same pile, I said all the " brainless, *******, lazy, fat, irresponsible, idiots who ride them" If you do not fit into this demographic, you're off the hook and on my Christmas list. :wink:


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

I know that I dont post a whole lot but I just love reading the "stuff" that flies around here. I must say though I am all for the license idea that sounds cool. Thanks for the cheap entertainment! :lol: (Are we going to talk about guys on their horses next? :mrgreen: )


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Agree with you there, I know it is hard for tex to comprehend so I will type real slowly for him, but there are wheelers who aren't slobs. :shock: I'll be gawd damned, I know it comes as a bit of a shock, but it is true. I HATE no, I LOATH recurve and longbow hunters. :wink: 8) Just playing with you Tex, but in all seriousness, you look silly making blanket statements like that. Tree, I know you are a closet wheeler, I have seen it in some of your videos. :shock:
> 
> 
> Jahan, go back and read my post "real slowly"
> I did not lump all wheeler riders in the same pile, I said all the " brainless, *******, lazy, fat, irresponsible, idiots who ride them" If you do not fit into this demographic, you're off the hook and on my Christmas list. :wink:


Sweet!  I might be an idiot, but I am a respectful, law abiding rider. :lol: I just made another Christmas list. 8) jhunter I hate hunters on horses. :shock: :wink: Just messing, I am just jealous of them.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Thanks Gordy, missed you last week BTW. :wink:
> 
> Fatbass, bwhtr, and others, we are NOT looking at changing/adding laws at this time. Rather we are looking at ways to educate OHV users on the current laws, enforce the current laws (that way we actually know which laws are good/bad), and make the penalties stiffer to encourage less abuse of our public lands. We are NOT looking at any new closures, we are looking at ways to increase the likelihood of people getting caught, and once they get caught having the fines/loss of vehicle be enough of a deterrent to prevent others from following the illegal activities of fellow OHV users. OHV users have their place on public land, and we need to rope in the abusers, which will make public land more enjoyable for all who venture into the wilds.


That is too bad, call me when you plan to outlaw, throw them in a hole and burn everyone one of them! :mrgreen: Seriously, enforcement is a huge issue. Moreover in the back country. There are trails that allow us to ride atvs way back where there are very few people. These are areas that will be difficult to enforce. It comes down to what people will do when no one is watching. You know me, I am one who is not for alot of government control, but there is a serious problem and I am sick of seeing it. I am not too far from thinking like Tex on this one (that is scary!). What is wrong with keeping them on roads???


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

As part of the penalty subcommittee I can tell ya all that the way illegal vehicle use is penalized right now, in most cases is no different than paying a parking ticket. We have some decent laws on the books right now, problem is that there is no teeth in them.

bwhntr brought up the fact that remote area's are hard to patrol and catching a violator in the act is mostly luck. So penalties must be strong enough, that to even risk doing something illegal, would bring not just a ticket but one hell of a smackdown as well.

If people understand that if they get caught they won't pay a $75.00 fine and ride off into the sunset they would be less willing to do something stupid.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I know if you catch some body on a closed road the fine is 150 bucks.I have seen the forest services drive by people that have kids on there atv with no helment on them and it geting dark with no lights on eather all they do is drive by wave and keep on going. They need to stop them give them a dam tickit. i would like to see them out more doring the summer watching poeple. They can make you get a linc to drive them like they do with the motorclys.But that ant going to stop any body from doing stupid ****. They dont even cheack the little kids that are driving the bike to see if they have taken the class. I have seen this first hand. I would like to see them inpound the bike when they catch them off the road and stick them with a fine.Just have more people out watching and so on. Have them under cover even.I injoy my atv it save me on gas when im hunting and I can get in to place that i would not want to take my truck and beat the crap out of my of.Then when im where im going to hike in I park the bike and hike in.


----------

